# PDR (Paintless Dent Removal)



## STEVE S (Nov 8, 2008)

I have had a PDR done on my car the dent was very slight on a 2014 Black car.

I am a little disappointed with the results as I can see very minor imperfection in the paint he told me that its never 100% plus the car is black , he is said to be the best in the business. I would say its 95% better but not 100%. 

Any thoughts

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Steve, can you post a pic please. It may be useful to hold a piece of card with lines drawn on it to be able to pick up any distortion in the reflection. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## STEVE S (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi I will try but probably won't be able to do this until tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

IMO he's not that good then
I've been training on and off for a couple of years now at work... 95% right is someone that's learning and not the best in the business 
May require a flat and polish, or may just need that extra eye for detail on it...
Probably a 2nd hand car sales PDR tech

Better than it was... :wall:


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I had a Merc 190 done which had car park dents in panels and some on the body line ... the dent removal guy took them all out perfectly and even one in the roof I hadn't even noticed


----------



## STEVE S (Nov 8, 2008)

There seems to be a few tiny imperfections you can see looking side on I can't pick up with my phone camera. The best way I can describe is orange peel on the paint. I went to a body shop near work for convenience. It cost £100 to remove the dent & minor scratches plus replace the paint protection foil.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEVE S (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry pictures are crap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

PDR on plastic?


----------



## STEVE S (Nov 8, 2008)

This is the damage prior to repair it is slightly dented but my camera hasn't picked it up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

How did he do the PDR? Wet sanding, compound or polish?


----------



## STEVE S (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought PDR was paint less dent removal?

Ok do I go back to the body shop & say I am not happy as the repair isn't 100%. The scratches are still visible when Under my garage lighting?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like he just heated it up a little then polished it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Steve 

I'm a wee bit confused buddy. Did you use a body shop to address the damage, or was it a PDR technician?

The reason I'm asking is because a body shop will fix the damage to the panel and the paintwork. A PDR technician will only address the dent in the panel by manipulating the metal panel itself. He may well have polished it to reduce the appearance of any paintwork damage, but if the paint has too much damage and can't be polished back, I'm afraid it'll need to be repainted also. 

You're absolutely right chum, PDR is paintless dent removal, and we all love that sort of thing as it will remove most dents without having to paint any panels. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## STEVE S (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Cooks I used a body shop and he got a PDR tech in he knows 'the best in the business ' They also got someone in to do the paint foil. The only thing the body shop did was try & remove the scratches. I am a little disappointed as the scratches are still visible & the PDR isn't 100%. They are saying PDR is never 100%. I don't know if I am expecting too much for a £100 repair all in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeh, I get what you're saying. It does sound a wee bit expensive. 

I've used PDR techs before and they've never been any more than 50 quid. I suppose depending on where the damage is, can dictate the degree of improvement. Though to say it's never perfect isn't strictly correct if it's being done by the right person. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hi mate. still in training with PDR myself. cant really tell with the photos you have put up but dependant on how severe the dent is, it cant always be put back to 100% for example really sharp dents especially when double panelled and if there is sound pads behind it. there are limits to what can be achieved 100% although a good tech should be able to tell you before attempting it if he can get it perfect or 95%,, agree with previous comments maybe a dealership guy that gets dents close enough to get a car sold on the lot but not quite enough for a retail customer. hopefully you get it sorted.


----------



## STEVE S (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok thanks for all your help the PDR was £50 cash the other £50 was to remove the scratches and to replace the the stone protection foil. The dent was very slight and just above the paint protection foil where my finger is pointing in the photo (trying to show the damage)

The scratches are still apparent in sunlight and the dent removal has been done, but you can see very minor rippling like a orange peel finish on the paint. I guess it will be only me that will notice it, but because the body shop got the PDR tech in and I didn't deal with him directly or speak to him he couldn't advise ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

